# is my rat scared of me?



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

he comes to me when he wants(normal for him) hes my little love bug,always wanted attention hes my youngest of three,but lately when pick him up and rub his back(softly) he freaks out and starts sqeaking and trying run? im so confused


----------



## blinky000 (Jun 27, 2010)

My Julia used to do that when I first got her. Start by regularly just putting your fingers under his tummy, then when he's comfortable with that, try lifting him up a little, then push the boundaries and pick him up and put him straight back down. Coco Pops are well received in this process  Was he ok with being picked up before?


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Some rats just aren't comfortable with being picked up. All my rats are okay with it except Delphi, one of my boys, he absolutely hates being picked up. The closest I can get to picking him up is taking him by his under-arms & lifting him onto his back legs to give him a kiss on the head.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Monroe said:


> Some rats just aren't comfortable with being picked up. All my rats are okay with it except Delphi, one of my boys, he absolutely hates being picked up. The closest I can get to picking him up is taking him by his under-arms & lifting him onto his back legs to give him a kiss on the head.


I agree. I've had my oldest boy for over a year, and he still doesn't like to be held. He's come a long way from when I first got him. I can now pick him up and hold him long enough to get him to the bathtub or put him on the floor, but he won't sit with me like my other boys. He doesn't like being touched most times. I'm lucky if he'll let me stroke his face for a few minutes. It might just be the personality.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

If this is a really recent thing and he's had no problems being picked up in the past, I would consider a veterinary exam to make sure nothing could be causing pain. Of course as others have said, some animals just don't like the picking up process, especially smaller animals often seen by larger ones as prey animals, but I would have some concern if he was previously fine and didn't squeak being picked up.


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

its just been all of a sudden,i was always able to picking him up,he would look at me lick my face and then just sit there and be loved  idk but its weird cause now my oldest is being a loe bug...i think my rats are bi-polar haha


----------

